# Light cycles?



## Filphfio (Jul 28, 2008)

Gonzo's bulb pops on at around 9 AM or so, and shuts off around 9 PM. In the morning it takes him about 15 minutes to wake up. and he usualy goes to sleep before 9. last night I switched the light from 8:30 AM - 8:30 PM he was awake when I got up this morning. I want to get more time in with him throughout the day. I was wondering if it would be bad to have his wake up time be later in the morning since I feed around my lunch break (12 noon) and I get home around 6 PM. I want a couple hours with him at night. do you think a 10 AM - 10 PM cycle would be OK for his development even though the sun rises at around 730AM and sets around 9PM?


----------



## Lexi (Jul 28, 2008)

I have my lights come on at 12pm and shut off at 12 am.. It fits me better, and the tegu's dont seem to mind.


----------

